# Your local April´s Fool favourites?



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

"April´s Fool" -

any well-crafted and/or funny ones from your place, reasonably comprehensible also to non-locals?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

One of the best, although fairly old, is this from the BBC


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Years ago, in the first incarnation of my blog art for art's sake, I ran an April Fools post in the series unusual concertos.... a concerto for tuned Clogs and orchestra by Dutch composer Dirk Andriessen, a relative of Henk and Louis. Several people fell for it and searched for the cd.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Not local for me, but:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

To me, the funniest ones this year were actually very old. 

The state radio broadcasting network here has a 90th-anniversary this year, and they sent a story from 1937 - a long interview with a local farmer who employed the most modern means for his livestock, including making them listen to jazz (pronounced "iazz") on the radio, serving luxury cakes for their general well-being, and building small houses for them, all of this presented with a strong provincial dialect. 

In another radio clip from 1946, a very serious inventor presented a special x-ray apparatus he had invented just before the war, hiding it for the German occupiers, which made it possible to see everything around the globe and zoom into details everywhere, such as for instance the papers discussed in Casablanca between the Allies, etc. He had however also invented something that could prevent the machine´s abilities at a place, and expected to make a fortune primarily because of that.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Our television weather presenter told us yesterday evening that we can expect warm and sunny weather this long weekend.

(We woke this morning to find our world white with snow.)


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I enjoyed the Astronomy Picture of the Day. I confess they almost had me for a second.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

A friend of mine posted this article on facebook, and I had to take advantage of it and post it myself. I fooled quite a few people, some of them being cynical, others being truly surprised:

http://tulane.spoonuniversity.com/2015/03/31/nutella-to-be-discontinued-by-the-end-of-2015-hearts-break-worldwide/


----------

